# newest thread has disapeared!



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Usualy have that thing at the top of the page with all the threads on that have new replies but its gone! anyone else?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeh same mate. Hope they bring it back, doing my head in already lol


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

same, i spend ****in hours clicking on random threads from that list lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I only navigate via the top ten latest! :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah same here, i feel totally lost...hope it's restored.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Same it's good to keep up with hot threads- hoping it's back soon


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

gone due to attempting to fix ipad pop up thing, will be back when fixed


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought id clicked it off. Atleast its not just me!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Need to bring it back!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think the "@" function has gone too!

@HJL


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Think the "@" function has gone too!
> 
> @HJL


How do you do the '@' function anyhow??

I use Tapatalk by the way not sure if that makes a difference?

Ta


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> How do you do the '@' function anyhow??
> 
> I use Tapatalk by the way not sure if that makes a difference?
> 
> Ta


You normally just put the '@' sign then the username of the person and it notifies them.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Nice one its all of us, I thought it was something to do with my pc not loading the page proper. BRING IT BACK! PLEASE


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> You normally just put the '@' sign then the username of the person and it notifies them.


sure I read you don't even need to use the @ sign, just the name will notify them but not tried it myself


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Post by Lorian explains it all here.......... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/200880-notifications-top-stats-popups-please-read.html


----------

